# What's your specialism



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

In my short time here I have noticed a lot of people have their special interest. I see guns and amo lovers, I'm going to bite your a.. people, canned food specialists, radio people, electrical communications people, solar people and there is a comedian as well.

My interest would have to be technology I have everying that comes out from a $10 raspberry computer, Linux computers and various tablets phones multimedia programs and my hobby is programming. I think I have evolved this way as in my retirement years I will spend a lot of time sitting down so this interest suits me.

My prep lists are on onenote, my thoughts are written in my phone notes, my apple watch has disaster apps that bleep me all hours of the night and I can play for hours. 

What's your vise/love and how to you use it with your prepping?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hunting and fishing with my son. Stuff he and I have always enjoyed. Makes for delicious meals. It hones certain skills and stockpiles food stuffs.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I can build stuff, kill stuff, and figure stuff out. My professional knack for sarcasm comes in handy too.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Special skill, depends on who you ask. My wife might say that I was out on this earth to antagonize her and others. 

All joking aside, I have no set skill. I am not a master of any one thing. I have too many interests to ever specialize. Jack of all as they say. Plumbing, electrical, welding, woodworking and carpentry, hunting fishing, climbing, problem solving, camping, building from scratch, cooking, mechanics . . .


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hunting , Fishing , Survival skills , Bushcraft , Guns & Knives , Woodworking...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If I have a vise it is Motorcycles. I have never nor will I ever put it before family . Riding is what I enjoy and have done a lot of it. Skills I bring to the table.
Well I did learn a few things in the Infantry ,Spent a lot of time building rail roads and acquired a long list of skill sets from that. How can you not be from a farm back round and not picked up a few skills.
I will fish and hunt to put food on a table, to rid the area of unwanted wanted animals but not some thing I get real excited about anymore. I my interest in firearms is more of something I see as being necessary than as a passion.
Speaking of riding soon as the sun comes up I am take wife on a 200 mile ride to buy a new pair of shoes. We never really needed an excuse to take a ride. No secret my real passion in life is Susan.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

I have 2... 

Guns/ammo...I don't have a lot of weapons but I keep looking for more.

The 2nd is fitness & strength training, not body building. I'm chasing a 460# squat and a 500# deadlift at a body weight of 198#.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

That's lovely that you enjoy your life partner my hubbies passion is vintage motorbikes


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My hobbies are the study of military history, especially World War II; and historical firearms.
God gave me the talent to figure out mechanical things and fix them when they break, how to build things, etc. Having a small farm/homestead ensures I get plenty of chances to expand my knowledge.
The Army and my Army experience provided priceless knowledge I still use everyday.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Is being extremely handsome and intelligent a "specialism"?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I will quote Robert A. Heinlein (and Renec) to answer:

“A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly. Specialization is for insects.”


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I can drink bourbon pretty good.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Jack of all trades and master of none. Being an FFL I'll say guns and reloading would be tops if I had to pick one.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm gonna go with Jack of all trades too. I'm pretty good at making anything out of nothing.


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

I consider myself a Homesteader. I can cook just about anything that comes from a can or box from scratch, grow a garden, chop and stack wood, raise chickens and fix just about anything around the house. I am also a self declared nutrition specialist and a fitness freak.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm just good looking!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I do a little of everything. My specialty is woodworking, carpentry, and network tech. I also like it in the woods with minimal supplies.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

darsk20 said:


> Special skill, depends on who you ask. My wife might say that I was out on this earth to antagonize her and others.
> 
> All joking aside, I have no set skill. I am not a master of any one thing. I have too many interests to ever specialize. Jack of all as they say. Plumbing, electrical, welding, woodworking and carpentry, hunting fishing, climbing, problem solving, camping, building from scratch, cooking, mechanics . . .


I'm with darsk20 and others "jack of all trades, master of none"

Add to his list: I like guns, ammo, reloading, shooting, and especially being the pastor of a small country church out in the middle of nowhere.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I specialize in pushing my wife right to the very edge of wanting to kill me. ride:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

First aid, thinking out of the box.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> to rid the area of unwanted wanted animals


That is a good skill for the future.... just saying


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I will quote Robert A. Heinlein (and Renec) to answer:
> 
> "A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly. Specialization is for insects."


did he really say program a computer


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I specialize in pushing my wife right to the very edge of wanting to kill me. ride:


While I like sideKahr's answer I have to admit that Mrs SP would say Prepared One and I have the same specialty.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

My specialty is working smart not hard to accomplish goals. I'm also great with people, I get along pretty well with almost everyone I meet.

But I have many passions. Outdoor cooking, carpentry, growing and preserving food, fishing, and learning about the old ways just to name a few off the top of my head. Im pretty good with a few tradeskills like plumbing, welding, working on cars, etc. I'm not a master of any of these but I'm learning and making progress all the time. I love to learn practical skills.

There are also many things I want to learn. Timberframing is a big one. I want to build a shop using the technique and eventually build my dream home this way.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I do nothing and look good at it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Ignoring those who would seek to judge the whole of who I am by over dissecting a single remark and painting a decent person with one colour. Perseverance. Wit. Quick thinking. Heaps of common sense. Firearms and applicable uses. Tech. And if TSHTF I have enough coffee to open a cafe for several years. Post apocalyptic frappacino anyone?


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> growing and preserving food.


These two are next on the list to learn.


----------



## Eve West (Sep 1, 2015)

I have many things that I specialize in, but most of them aren't necessarily "prepper-focused". I teach (homeschool my children), I am a good mediator, I can get along with almost anyone, baking, sewing, and I love to learn. As for a skillset, I wouldn't call myself a MASTER in any one area, but I am working to grow my skills in gardening and preserving food (my new pressure canner just arrived! ), firearms, camping skills, first aid, and more.

Someday I would like to learn to hunt and trap. I would want to learn to use a bow and arrow, make my own bullets, and some basic carpentry skills. All in due time.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Being raised on a farm I would say I can fix about anything short of heavy mechanical. 
We do a lot of primitive camping, no camp grounds, no campers, or motor homes, we love getting close to nature. Even though down here in SW Florida it can get challenging at times.
So living in the wild can be counted.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> did he really say program a computer


Yes, the quote is from his book "Time Enough for Love" printed in 1973. I was learning to program an IBM System 370 that very year.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

I am Gods gift to warfare.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Absolutely fascinating to read everyone's passions, I'm coming over as appearing quite dull however none of you can bet the lady who raises 
Pramantus for a living!


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm a damn good cook and I can drink like an Irishman


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Food and Medical/Dental. I garden, harvest wild food, and raise small livestock (including crickets). I can and dehydrate food for storage, and I can cook with a sun oven, Dutch ovens, in a ground pit, mud oven, and over an open fire, using alternative fuels like dry manure. If it moves, I can cook it.


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2015)

Gardening, canning, sewing, and first aid. I am working more on alternative medicines and do some wood work. I learned a long time ago to become what I needed to be for the moment. If something needs to be done, I will figure out how to do it.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

coates776 said:


> Absolutely fascinating to read everyone's passions, I'm coming over as appearing quite dull however none of you can bet the lady who raises
> Pramantus for a living![/QUOTE
> What is Pramantus? Google returned no results when I tried to look it up.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Fairly good knowledge in solar, hydro, and wind electrical production and related systems.

Otherwise a bit of a Jack of all trades. Can do many things but a master of very few.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Gardening, food preservation, cooking, and making something out of what is around. I am not good at catching a fox or shooting at the little round dot on the targets, I am always a little off.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

im a gun nut! reloading and casting my own rounds, martial arts, knife fighting, problem solver/troubleshooter.. I can fix damn near anything if I give it some thought.
hunting fishing trapping, oh and I can darn near pick any lock I come across.. the wife does all the canning, sewing, first aid etc.. got a BIL thats a general contractor, a nephew that is a nurse.. We have land in the mountains of Idaho with water powered generator if needed

I think we got most things covered... but still learning


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I garden and know how to save seeds for replanting, can cook and preserve food by drying, canning, pickling, and fermenting. can make wine which is really food fermented, have dabbled in moonshine but since I don't have much time for "tasting" don't spend enough time to be an expert. have also tried vodka to use up some of the potatoes I have in mass quantity.
I can make yogurt, cottage cheese, and cheese from milk from my animals. I can render lard and tallow and turn these into soap and candles. 
I can tan a rabbit hide and make the softest slippers you can imagine. doubled and waterproofed with tallow they can also be used outdoors. 
I fish and hunt and know how to butcher my own game. 
I know nutrition and what is necessary for body function. 
I know how to find what can't be produced in my own yard, by my knowledge of my environment. what grows wild as well as where to find certain things if SHTF. I watch people and I have an added advantage of being in so many of the houses in my community. sounds premeditated but I try to remember what person has what in their homes, including medications and other medical supplies that I may find useful later. Easier to raid the home of some 90 year old that probably will pass away soon after SHTF than trying to find something left in a pharmacy. That goes for guns and ammo too. you would be surprised at how many secret stashes I have been shown over the years. 
I sew, knit and crochet and can make and or repair just about any item of clothing as well as bedding. 
I know animals and can produce an abundance without trying. my animals are always multiplying in some way and of course the byproduct (poop) is key for a successful harvest in the gardens too. have new chicks hatching today in fact. I am my own vet 
I know how to build, remodel and reconstruct. this is a building project I started last weekend. an "add on" to the trailer used as a bunk house. this will have a wood stove to heat it and the RV attached to it.








as of tonight the entire outside is finished, windows and door hung, wiring in the walls and most of the interior is insulated. to dark to take a new picture.

I can make something out of nothing and have the ability to live on virtually nothing.

I am also a nurse, a mother and a woman and try to do all three with the best of my ability. I rely on no one, but I am relied upon by many. I know how to get things done no matter what the task is.

I don't do car engines though. that's where I draw the line. no stinky, filthy greasy car parts for me. Makes me want to puke and tire stink so bad they give me an instant head ache.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

I've done a lot of things in my life. I was going to list them, but it's long, sounds like bragging, and I am sure most of your lists are just as long. Besides, I was never very good at any of them.
I guess if I'm going to be proud of something it would be specialized knowledge that I only get to use once every ten years or so. Not really to show off, it would be to be able to talk to the one other person I will meet in my life that knows the same thing I do. That's cool to me and worth the wait.

As far as a specialization, Here's mine. I can tell people NO, in hundreds or maybe a thousand words and they will thank me afterword's for helping them so little or not at all. That dovetails nicely into my current occupation, IT, that and stuff starts working again magically when I show up.

I'm not sleazy or some kind of shyster. Just moderately lazy, and I honestly, although kindly, don't give a crap about your problem. I'm still going to leave on time.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

The pram antis a lady introduced herself a few days ago in our forum and that was her occupation, stick insects, they look like a twig I may have spelt it wrong


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

coates776 said:


> The pram antis a lady introduced herself a few days ago in our forum and that was her occupation, stick insects, they look like a twig I may have spelt it wrong


Praying mantis


----------



## icewolf (Apr 18, 2015)

I have a few hobbies, pretty good with cooking about anything on a fire, decent with fixing cb radios, and I'm rather proud of my hunting and tracking skills.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

I refer to darsk20's post



darsk20 said:


> ...I have no set skill. I am not a master of any one thing. I have too many interests to ever specialize. Jack of all as they say. Plumbing, electrical, welding, woodworking and carpentry, hunting fishing, climbing, problem solving, camping, building from scratch, cooking, mechanics . . .


I'm pretty much the same (as are a lot of us it seems).

I've been an embedded-electronics engineer and programmer for years as well and love it, but I suggest coates776 that it's not a very useful skill set for post SHTF.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Interesting post with a broad spectrum of responses.

Here is a short summary of my skill sets that I believe has a useful purpose in an adverse world event or a SHTF scenario. 

Work experience - Decades of construction methodology and technology. I started out as a young lad pushing a wheelbarrow and progressed to owning first a small then a large construction company, managing public utility companies, and now project management for a large engineering firm. I have experience in development, residential, commercial, industrial, and utility company infrastructure/treatment facilities.

Personal development - I am a life long and avid student of history, politics, religion, the truth, conspiracies and their basis, human behavior and instincts, and of course my personal relationship with my God and Savior. I enjoy many outdoor activities and hobbies as well.

Looking at myself first as a young man and being left with many questions with what I saw and felt, led me to looking at others and a desire to know what drives man and understanding how he reacts. I have always been a people watcher - educational and very entertaining I might add. I know that when one speaks less and watches and listens intently there is much to learn. I now believe my insight to others and the ability to sort out reality and intent are likely my most important survival skills.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

coates776 said:


> Absolutely fascinating to read everyone's passions, I'm coming over as appearing quite dull however none of you can bet the lady who raises
> Pramantus for a living!


Aren't they the ones who eat the males post copulation? There's a whole new meaning to taking one for the team....


----------



## Eve West (Sep 1, 2015)

Farva said:


> As far as a specialization, Here's mine. I can tell people NO, in hundreds or maybe a thousand words and they will thank me afterword's for helping them so little or not at all.


Sounds like a great skill to me! I wish I was so gifted. I usually end up roped into all kinds of things I don't want to do. :/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Eve West said:


> Sounds like a great skill to me! I wish I was so gifted. I usually end up roped into all kinds of things I don't want to do. :/


Not me. I have no problem whatsoever saying not just "No" but "HELL NO". In fact the older I get the quicker I am to say it. LOL


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I too am in the tech field.
Around the age of 15, I realized that technology is moving so fast, if I don't pick the right profession, I'll be automated out of necessity.
So, I went into programming. Figured *something* would be needed to tell the automation robots what to do, and it would likely be the last field to get automation. (until reliable AI)

With as much as I love technology, it often shocks people to find out that I enjoy hunting, fishing, camping, "outdoors manly stuff", and can fix just about anything.
The shock really sets in when I reveal that I'm entirely self-motivated and mostly self-taught, since my dad is an accountant and never did much of the "outdoors manly stuff".
Started "programming" in HyperCard and Basic at age 10, corrupted my first OS at the age of 13, took apart my first computer at the age of 15, fully built my own computer from parts at 16, and have been building and repairing desktops and laptops ever since.
I've fished since I was 10, hunted since 16, fixed various mechanical and electronic problems since I can remember. Always had a knack for learning how things work, how things break, and how to fix them again.

I have a feeling that last bit is quite common with folks in the prepping arena. It kinda comes with the mindset.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Interesting post KB. In 1983 I caught up with a guy studying Robotics, At the time I thought, what a waste. The joke is on me now.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I too am in the tech field.
> Around the age of 15, I realized that technology is moving so fast, if I don't pick the right profession, I'll be automated out of necessity.
> So, I went into programming. Figured *something* would be needed to tell the automation robots what to do, and it would likely be the last field to get automation. (until reliable AI)
> 
> ...


Your geek story is a lot like mine. Self taught also. Turned it into a career. Liked them when I was a kid in the 70's and early 80's. Trash 80's C64, C128, Apple II, Then the PC. Bought a radio shack XT from a buddy and it didn't cut it. Been reading computer shopper to much. Northgate 286's were 4500 buck's. So I decided to build my own. Everyone told me I was wasting my money because I knew dukey squat about electronics. After reading computer shopper for months, I decided that it was not much more difficult that plugging in a stereo of that era. I did it. 286-1 meg-20 meg drive-2400 baud modem-and CGA baby! I kick ass! Those same naysayers were buying computers from me two months later.

Not likey so much now. I'm old. Too much stress. Sometimes I wish I would done something with the dot-com money besides eat good food and drink, but then I wouldn't trade those times for anything.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My PC knowledge. Early 90's on IBM os/2 then on to 3.1 win95 win98 in my 98 box I eventually upgraded ram and put a CD burner in it, plus several reimages of the OS. xp then kind of skipped to 8.0 / 8.1 did some basic things in graphing calculators I had a ti-83 then did some gif then HTML. Then I started classes in 2011, I took Comptia A+ in 2011 which is entry level IT passed the certification. Learned how to take laptops apart and repair. Then I decided to enroll in a college IT program. I had to take Comptia A+ again but I did learn about desktops, hardware wise. Then onto the Windows server classes in testout and in person with virtual machines. 70-640 bla bla 3 windows server 2008 classes, 1 Linux Comptia. In part of Cisco now and in Comptia Security + now too. I worked at a fortune 500 pharma company in between college.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Losta geeks here it seems 
My first computer was an Altair... no monitor, no keyboard... switches to load bootstrap instructions in octal. In the 80's I wrote code and managed a cluster of DEC VAX'S for a well know DoD contractor, including the Ultrix box that was the gateway to the network that would eventually become the Internet. SHIT I'M OLD!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I had some friends that now work at an army depot that mainly works with communications, they fix army radios and recently added something like laser target things, they added a tower for testing optics. One school I went to they had an RC-12 guardrail job but I wasn't qualified. I think it was disassembly, think they got retired.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

guns and ammo


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

The ability to ascertain when others around me are more qualified in a certain subject,or more experienced at solving the problem at hand.I have no issue stepping aside and letting someone more qualified "have at it" so to speak..and learning as much as I can in the process.I also have zero issues sharing as much practical experience as I think the person I am mentoring at the time can handle. The More you Know....


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Actually forgot to mention my profession is a tax accountant doing all types of tax returns


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Interesting. Not that useful when there would be full collapse. Same for me. I am an IT guy, ERP software and accounting software.


----------



## zombiecidal (Apr 16, 2016)

I would definitely fall into the jack of all trades group I literally know more than I could possibly list. I figure knowledge will be gold in a SHTF situation. I understand everyone saying they don't want to toot their own horn but why not? We have worked hard to fill our brains with useful knowledge and not depending on others so all I have to say for myself and all the other jacks of all trades/peppers is a great big old TOOT TOOT.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I grew up farming, work in construction for over 40 years, now own my own company, hobbies are hunting,fishing,camping (summer and winter), shooting, and doing volunteer work.Spending time with my grandchildren.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I have 2, having an FFL it is firearms and ammo, also being a Trauma Respiratory Therapist, involved in all sorts of traumas is medicine.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Mommy sais Im "special" does that count?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I can fix anything made by Coleman,lantern,stove,heaters. Study ww2 history,collect milsurp rifles. Reloading ammo and a few other prepper things.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Well I have a few ,, prepping ,, shooting ,, prepping ,, shooting ,, praying .


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Is being extremely handsome and intelligent a "specialism"?


remember, if women don't find you handsome - make sure they find you handy


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> remember, if women don't find you handsome - make sure they find you handy


Heck, even that doesn't fix everything. You gotta buy some stuff. The more I can buy the right tools for any imaginable job, the better. But I'm pretty handy. 
I'm good with building, I'm licensed as electrician, can grow a garden, have been putting meat on the table with long bow, recurve bow, traps, compound bow, crossbow, pistol, rifle, shotgun, (no success yet with spear), identify edible plants in my area, good and purify water, build a shelter (or a house), etc.
But I still wish I'd been born rich instead of beautiful


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Hunting and fishing with my son. Stuff he and I have always enjoyed. Makes for delicious meals. It hones certain skills and stockpiles food stuffs.







I not really a fan, butt the ole lady likes his butt. This song is good IMHO


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> remember, if women don't find you handsome - make sure they find you handy


Besides lawyers (dumping them all in the ocean is a good start, where edible fish can't find them), if it has teats or tires it is trouble.

Women only find divorce lawyers handy, if the lawyer gets paid.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm a jack of all trades. Growing up in the environment I did, we did most things ourselves. Even as little kid, me and friends would dive into projects with no clue whatsoever as to what we were doing. Still that way. Mostly I think about guns/ammo/reloading, hunting, fishing, and automotive.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I use to have a lot of specialisms, now that I'm retired, my specialty is sitting in a recliner sipping bourbon watching the walking dead and farting. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> I have 2...
> 
> Guns/ammo...I don't have a lot of weapons but I keep looking for more.
> 
> The 2nd is fitness & strength training, not body building. I'm chasing a 460# squat and a 500# deadlift at a body weight of 198#.


Guns wont help if you run all willy nilly into the dungeon without a plan


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

camping, living off grid


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Breaking things and blowin shit up


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I got nothin..... but sure do have lots of it.


----------



## Rider (Apr 16, 2016)

Well I can "fix" just about anything with duct tape and 550 cord does that count lol?. The things I enjoy doing would have to be anything with computers, and messing with electronics. I always say, a computer is the biggest library in the history of mankind, you can find anything using it. I love to study military history. Skills would have to be knowledge of security, weapons, and using small unit tactics. 

Plus I love learning new skills, prepper and non-prepper related, I would never call myself a master of any skill, because you can always learn more no matter how much training you have had. A wise man once said, "the second you think you've got it all figured out, you're Wrong"


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Is being extremely handsome and intelligent a "specialism"?


Obama with a nom de guerre?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

For what it's worth, I have a pretty strong ability to think outside the box. It has served me well over the years.

Also, if it has wings or rotorblades, I'm your dude!


----------

